# Thinkpad X31 oder HP NC2400?



## drucilla (17. Mai 2009)

Ich bräuchte mal eure Meinung: Stehe gerade vor der Entscheidung, mir entweder ein Thinkpad X31 oder ein HP NC2400 zuzulegen. Die Daten:

Thinkpad X31 (300€):
Intel Pentium M 1,4GHz (Banias)
ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 (16MB)
1GB Ram
160GB HD (2,5") (neu, leise)
Deutsche, neue Tastatur
Kleinere, kaum sichtbare Gebrauchsspuren (Gerät hab ich gesehen)
Akku in mittelmässigem Zustand (~50% Restkapazität)
12 Monate Gebrauchthändler-Garantie
Gewerblicher Händler
~5 Jahre alt

HP NC2400 (300€ VB):
Intel Core Solo 1,2GHz ULV U1400
Intel GMA 950
1GB RAM
60GB HD (1,8") (meines Wissens langsam)
Britische Tastatur (neue, deutsche: 40€)
Kaum Gebrauchsspuren (Photos hab ich gesehen)
Neues (frisch gewechseltes) Display und Deckel
Akku in gutem Zustand (~90% Restkapazität)
~6 Monate restliche Vor-Ort-Garantie
Privater Händler
~2,5 Jahre alt

Leider ists ein wenig schwierig, vergleichbare Benchmarks zu den 2 zu finden (liegt wohl auch am grossen Altersunterschied) - ich glaub aber (bitte korrigieren, wenn falsch), der NC2400 schneidet in allem ausser der Festplatte besser ab.

Verwendungszweck ist ausser Arbeiten (Schreiben) und Internet auch das gelegentliche ältere Spiel zwischendurch. Ausser SCUMMVM und Braid spiel ich sowieso nix - SCUMMVM sollte auf beiden gut laufen, Braid läuft auf dem X31 nicht wegen der Grafikkarte (ist aber kein KO Kriterium).


----------



## Kadauz (17. Mai 2009)

Hm, das ist schwierig. Das IBM hat ja schon ein paar Jahre aufm Buckel. Vorallem der Akku dürfte nicht mehr alzu lange laufen. Wenn es tatsächlich Händlergarantie gibt und nicht nur Gewährleistung ist das nazürlich ein Pluspunkt.
Da aber da HP eigentlich überall überlegen ist und sogar ein neues Display hat, würde ich zu diesem tendieren.


----------



## Olstyle (17. Mai 2009)

Rein technisch würde ich das HP vorziehen.
Allerdings nur wenn du die Möglichkeit hast die Tastatur vorher aus zu probieren.

Die HP-Tasta die ich kenne ist nämlich nicht gerade eine Offenbarung.

Bei der langsamen 1.8 Zoll HDD sollte man durchaus drüber nachdenken die durch eine SSD zu ersetzen.


----------



## drucilla (17. Mai 2009)

Ja, die Tastatur des X31 ist schon toll, kann ich nur bestätigen. Die Tastatur des NC2400 kann ich nicht vorher testen, bzw. eigentlich doch, der Privatverkäufer will mir nämlich ein 14tägiges Rückgaberecht einräumen.

Die NC2400 Tastatur hat auch schon einige sehr gute Kritiken bekommen, z.Bsp. hier. Und so sieht die sie aus:
http://www.praezisionoptoelektronik.de/upload/Tastatur/HP/NC2400/nc2400.jpg
Sagt jetzt aber vielleicht nicht allzu viel...

Ich muss noch dazu sagen, daß ein wesentliches Kaufkriterium eine lange Lebensdauer (wobei das ja immer schwierig ist) und möglichst niedrige Folgekosten sind. Die Thinkpads allgemein sind ja für ihre Robustheit bekannt, aber auch das HP NC2400 steht dem wohl nicht in viel nach.

Zum Thema SSD: ja, hat ich auch schon drüber nachgedacht, momentan sind die SSDs aber noch viel zu teuer - was sich aber sicher noch ändern wird.


----------



## rebel4life (18. Mai 2009)

Ich würde das Thinkpad nehmen, denn für das bekommst du auch noch in Jahren Ersatzteile, beim HP könnte es da schon eng werden...


----------



## drucilla (18. Mai 2009)

Was das Argument angeht, kann ich dir nur Recht geben - mit dem TP ists auch wesentlich leichter an Hilfe zu kommen, weil sehr weit verbreitet.

Ein anderes Argument gegen das TP wäre aber noch die Displayhelligkeit - die ist beim X31 nämlich wirklich unterirdisch, praktisch ausserhalb der 4 Wände nicht mehr annehmbar.


----------



## roga01 (22. Mai 2009)

Irgendwie finde ich das X31 ein bischen teuer, vor kurzem hätte ich dir vielleicht ein schnelleres T42 verkaufen können. Meine Mutter arbeitet bei IBM und die Übernahmegebühr war sogar unter 300€. Die IBM Notebooks sind schon klasse, aber für den Preis würde ich es nicht nehmen.


----------

